# Kooks LT no fit GTO!



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

*Update Pics Inside*

I just found out Kooks is in NY same time zone as me and they are open 9-5 M-F that works out real good as I work 8-6 M-F. Looks like I’m not the only one with problems with header hitting steering shaft there is a post on there message forum same problem, went unanswered! Great Support, I left another voice mail.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

They don't hit all GTO steering shafts. Probably far more that they don't than they do.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes That is a problem as a matter of fact when if you are turning a little while the engine is torqued up it isn't really the stearing shaft there is a retainer clip on the steering shaft that if you get in there and flatten the extra bit of the clip your problems should go away. I just fixed mine today. There are a couple of members of the LS1GTO.com tech forum that have had that happen to them and they wiped out there car and the Tahoe next to them. So beware it is a retaining clip on the steering shaft. bend it out of the way and you will be golden


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

I feel for them. Even though some items are made on the same jig, at times it comes off a little. Been there done that.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

*Help With Wire on LS2*

Any one with Kooks LT Headers on LS2 GTO, what did you do about wiring for left knock sensor, I already burnt mine and don’t see any way to rout it away from Header. Pics with High flow cats and Jet Hot Coating


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I zipped tied the drivers side to one of the metal lines on the firewall, it goes over to the ac.:cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> I zipped tied the drivers side to one of the metal lines on the firewall, it goes over to the ac.:cheers


:confused


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it the wire that comes up from the bottom middle of the block(Lt side) to the top rear of the head the wire you are talking about?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep thats the one! The problem is below head, Header is so close to block. Wire is mounted low and high but near Header its free to move around.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Mid way up the block there is a clip on the block that holds it in place, and from there I pulled it over to the metal tube on the firewall, I think there is a total of 4 tubes, and zip tied it out of the way. Doesn't hit anywhere, not:cheers yet anyway.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I C thanx


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I talked to GM of Kooks today and he says he will probably send me NEW LEFT HEADER THAT FITS. So thats good news. I put stock exhaust back on today took, off work early so I could use Rack man did that make it EZ. I have to return Header for replacement. Just wanted to say Brandon @ MARYLAND SPEED where I bought kit has been very helpful through this deal and would highly recommend them for your speed. Also I signed up for GTO Track Days @ Bradenton Fl January hope to see yous there.:cool Also find pic of how I rerouted Knock sensor wire for Header on left side used 2 GM starter shims and wire clips should do the job when I get new Headers.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I put my Magnaflow cat back on today with stock manifolds. Man I forgot how sweet it sounds under 3k like Ferrari. I wonder how loud it will be with Headers. Now the GM of Kooks changed his story. He wants my Header on his jig and if it fits I’m on my own. Don’t care about damage to my car or damage to Header due to not fitting. So long story short I have to fix Header and the vendor is gna have recoated for me. Kooks Support LOL


----------

